# Remington Genesis



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Cabelas had a screaming deal on this rifle, so I decided to pick one up. I'm just getting into muzzleloading. Does anybody have any info on what this particular rifle likes in the way of loads?


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I've had one for a couple of years I shoot Precisions rifles Dead Center
240 grain with 100 grains Tripple Seven loose powder. Seams to be very accurate 3-4 inch groups at 100yards. May not be the nicest gun around but I'm happy with it.


----------

